# Upgrading my Mac



## Rhyan D (Nov 14, 2020)

Hey all! I want/need to upgrade from my current 2013 Quad Core iMac to something a bit more powerful. I’m stuck between getting a Mac Mini (3.2GHz 6‑core 8th‑generation Intel Core i7, 32 gb RAM) and an 8 core iMac. Theres a big price difference between the two (iMac is roughly 1,200 more) and I want to make sure I make the right investment. Is getting the Mac Mini a good idea? Are there any downsides that would make shelling out the extra money for the iMac worth it? I was hoping not to spend more than 2,500-ish bucks on a new machine, but I also just want to make the right decision since my whole career is run off my computer.

thanks in advance!!


----------



## erodred (Nov 14, 2020)

I have not been composing long, but I did recently switch from a mac mini to a more powerful PC. 

The mac mini when armed with 64gb is a great machine (I used mostly for software development and some logic pro), but again since I am used to upgrading a PC with ease, I feel like the iMac will be stronger for the core count. I also believe the iMacs have the latest generation chip (and you cant upgrade the chip) and it should be easy to get it up to 128gb of ram down the road if you dont need it now. I believe it will last longer and worth the investment. 

I dont personally see value in paying a lot for the 8th generation chip. As capable as it is, the price does not suit it. But you might be able to get them cheaper if people jump onto the new ARM mac mini's. 

The short, the iMac will be worth the cost especially since you get a gpu and a good screen with it, and the ability to upgrade the ram. From my point of view. 

And the mac mini also seemed to fire up the fans a lot on me.


----------



## hessproject (Nov 14, 2020)

If you're comfortable opening the machine up yourself, you can get the mini with the lowest RAM and upgrade to 64GB yourself for much, much cheaper than the upgrade from Apple. The Mac Mini with 64GB is very capable for music stuff. If you want to do any video stuff the iMac is probably the way to go, unless you add an e-gpu onto the mini. So far my biggest issue after about a year of use on the Mac Mini is just that it runs pretty hot


----------



## erodred (Nov 14, 2020)

What @hessproject suggested is also something to take into consideration. Do not pay Apple for ram. Upgrade the ram yourself. You just need to buy a security torx from amazon (I bought Ifixit kit which is amazing quality and fair priced). This is assuming you are going the mac mini approach to save costs.


----------



## Rhyan D (Nov 14, 2020)

erodred said:


> What @hessproject suggested is also something to take into consideration. Do not pay Apple for ram. Upgrade the ram yourself. You just need to buy a security torx from amazon (I bought Ifixit kit which is amazing quality and fair priced). This is assuming you are going the mac mini approach to save costs.



Right! I was wanting to go the mac mini route because it’s more cost effective, and I had thought of upgrading the RAM myself. That’s a good idea! I’m just debating which is the better investment. Would you recommend the mac mini in this scenario?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 14, 2020)

I bought the Mac mini with the least possible RAM, bought 64 GB from OWC, didn't trust myself to install it and paid my local Apple certified dealer $90 to install it. Still came out way ahead.


----------



## erodred (Nov 14, 2020)

Rhyan D said:


> Right! I was wanting to go the mac mini route because it’s more cost effective, and I had thought of upgrading the RAM myself. That’s a good idea! I’m just debating which is the better investment. Would you recommend the mac mini in this scenario?



If you are okay with the CPU and plan to not upgrade for a long time, go for it. Upgrading the ram yourself is fun.


----------



## Rhyan D (Nov 14, 2020)

erodred said:


> If you are okay with the CPU and plan to not upgrade for a long time, go for it. Upgrading the ram yourself is fun.



The CPU is my main concern. I really just don’t know if it’s enough to get the mac mini, or if I should spend the extra on the iMac. My current quad core just isn’t cutting it anymore.


----------



## erodred (Nov 15, 2020)

Rhyan D said:


> The CPU is my main concern. I really just don’t know if it’s enough to get the mac mini, or if I should spend the extra on the iMac. My current quad core just isn’t cutting it anymore.



The CPU is fine in the mac mini. It will be much better than your 2013 model. The iMac though has the latest CPU. So it really depends on what you think is better use of your money. My original reply was just to make sure you are aware of that. But you sound pretty tech savvy yourself. Both will be a great upgrade.


----------

